
The Idea Swap - Tichy
http://theideaswap.com/
======
albahk
I spent 5 minutes typing in a thoughtful idea and making it fit within 150
characters and got back "eat vegemite and cheese" - I feel like I got punk'd.

~~~
nhebb
I wish I had read your comment first. I had the same experience, except I got
"rob a bank" in return. On the upside, it reminded me that I had _Justified_
recorded on my DVR.

------
Breefield
"If you're in a war, instead of throwing a hand grenade at the enemy, throw
one of those small pumpkins. Maybe it'll make everyone think how stupid war
is, and while they are thinking, you can throw a real grenade at them."

------
dstein
Just clicking and swapping the idea isn't terribly interesting. Instead of
seeing their ideas, I'd like to know what other people think of my idea.

I want to make a sticky note, and let other people comment on it, maybe by
letting them post smaller sticky notes beside it, or underneath it. Then I'd
like to come back tomorrow and see everyone else's notes splattered all over
the page.

~~~
joshu
So in the past few days we've seen three sites that have very similar meta-
ideas. <http://captainobvio.us/> was posted recently, I've been working on
<http://cluedb.com/> and now this one. There are also much-older ideas like
<http://halfbakery.com/> and <http://fmylife.com> etc. They all have various
sets of snippet posting, user rating, commenting, etc. I wonder if this is an
emerging trend?

------
jshort
This would be a bit more beneficial to me if my idea could bounce around
getting feedback and other ideas on it. Or a searchable feature to find all
ideas about x. Say I am good at arts and crafts but can't think of anything to
make, i'd like to be able to search and find ideas.

------
jessriedel
"A film where humans and clouds are at war. The clouds float down, picking up
children and dropping them to their deaths."

Sounds like "Billy's Balloon" by Don Hertzfeld.

------
imechura
So the value proposition I see is that I input a valid business idea that I
was researching 2 years ago and got inputs from 4th graders. Totally will use
it again.

------
hansy
What percentage of users input garbage just to hit the "swap" button?

~~~
jaredmck
From clicking around it seems like probably >75%

------
calloc
This reminds me a lot of <http://www.halfbakery.com/> which is another website
where you can share random ideas, mostly half baked ones :P

------
r00fus
chatroulette in text. How is this any more interesting than browsing all
twitter feeds simultaneously?

------
tikna
There should be some verification/filter. Lot of users will enter just
anything to see the idea.

Registration/Login will discourage users to use the site, so I recommend
better filter out the ideas in backend. i.e. do not put them in the swap list
unless verified.

------
dot
cute idea. add rating/liking of ideas... the top list might surface some
interesting ones.

------
stevenashley
"Service to buy all food required for a recipe delivered to your door. Food
blog integration. Celebrity chefs. Food subscriptions. Author commission."

------
azal
Maybe if you can add a login and also a way to track and get feedback on an
idea. Maybe someone is already working on it and would love an extra hand.

------
katieben
I love this! Tip: the swap button for me, in Chrome/Mac, is hard to use (seems
to be a small clickable area). Awesome execution of a simple idea. (:

------
fourstar
Reminds me of my hour long project when I was bored:
<http://whatshouldifuckingdo.com>

------
prawn
Crying out for categorisation, but I like that you must contribute to
participate and the simplicity works for it too.

------
wesleyb
This is like staring into the abyss. i couldn't help myself from constantly
clicking the swap button.

------
jaredmck
This is strangely addictive.

Found it odd how often it mentioned the linkedin API.

------
mw63214
The Idea Swap = INteractSPIRATION?

------
Herwig
I got an amusing "get naked now"

------
mw63214
my idea is the one about the dynamic music, if anyone happens to see it.

~~~
stevenashley
If you want some feedback you could just post it here ^^.

------
cj
"Pre-pealed bananas" +1

~~~
ChuckMcM
Sounds like a "ringing" endorsement :-)

------
phlux
cool, but I can only type in the initial idea? I can't swap then type new the
swap etc...

~~~
Tichy
You can trick it by reloading the page :-)

~~~
David
"...continue swapping until you get the idea you actually want."

Looks like this is an intended use case. They should maybe make it easier to
do.

